# Tree 1 motorhome 0



## johnk854 (Oct 27, 2014)

devasted since making contact with overhanging branch 
Plastic light corner and corner bashed 
Any idea where I could buy a pair or at least the n/s - also recommendations as to repairers - been quoted by hitchin leisure 2500 - so insurance claim but was toying with having a go myself?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Unless you are particularly skilled in panel beating etc, I would not even try.It is what you pay insurance for, plus would you not want the job done properly 

cabby


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Ouch!!!
The underneath valance looks to be distorted and the cab / valence seal ruptured. 
I use Stowmarket Caravans for parts (Chausson) but most body parts seem to be specific to each Motorhome, so difficult to shop about.
I tried buying a rear bumper quarter panel in France, but unbelievably they were cheaper here in the UK.
Sometimes dealers do offer discount on parts, so might be worth shopping around the Swift dealers.
I agree that a professional, warrantied job is best done through the insurance.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

johnk854 said:


> devasted since making contact with overhanging branch
> Plastic light corner and corner bashed
> Any idea where I could buy a pair or at least the n/s - also recommendations as to repairers - been quoted by hitchin leisure 2500 - so insurance claim but was toying with having a go myself?


With at least 6 components to repair, unless you are a real expert, then get the insurance company involved, you may lose thousands when selling it on or PXing it.


----------



## johnk854 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ok you've all convinced me - leave it to an expert - my problem is who?


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

I would imagine your insurer would have a recommended list of body repair workshops. I know with cars, if you go to another repairer not on the list you have to jump through a few hoops first to get the insurance company to accept the quote and warranty conditions. Might be worth asking them for a list, posting on here and seeing which comes back with good reviews.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Ouch, think that was just a tad more than a branch..!!! Looking at the photo, suggest you wouldn't want to tackle that yourself as the impact damage could be worse than just the photo, i.e whats underneath that you cant see. Were you moving at speed and did the MH shudder or stop with the impact..?????

Ian


----------



## johnk854 (Oct 27, 2014)

Off to see Peter at Hitchen leisure who seem to crop up on all the searches I've done.
INsurance company suggested autohaus that look good with cars etc so not sure.
They also said that due to the age and the works needed they would probably come to a cash settlement and I could do what I wanted. 
Have changed the broken wing mirror which was easier so feeling it looks more battle scared rather than broken


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would suggest that you seek out a coach/bus repair centre !! They are well versed in repairing all sorts of coachbuilt bodywork. You may be surprised at how LITTLE they will charge because its bread and butter work that they have the skills to do quickly (so cheaply) 

I smashed the rear quarter panel on an Autotrail a few years ago, huge vertical split in a GRP panel. I was expecting a huge bill for the entire rear panel and a hefty insurance pay out. Local coach repair firm took a look at it, sucked in his breath and said "Hundred and eighty quid plus VAT mate, thats the best I can do" My insurance excess was £250 Result or what!!!

Avoid a car bodyshop at all costs, they simply dont have the skills and experience required for a repair such as yours. Most bodyshops tehse days will replace panels rather than try and repair them. A MH body is an entirely different construction technique, you cant just buy a replacement panel, bolt in on and spray it!!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> I would suggest that you seek out a coach/bus repair centre !! They are well versed in repairing all sorts of coachbuilt bodywork. You may be surprised at how LITTLE they will charge because its bread and butter work that they have the skills to do quickly (so cheaply)
> 
> I smashed the rear quarter panel on an Autotrail a few years ago, huge vertical split in a GRP panel. I was expecting a huge bill for the entire rear panel and a hefty insurance pay out. Local coach repair firm took a look at it, sucked in his breath and said "Hundred and eighty quid plus VAT mate, thats the best I can do" My insurance excess was £250 Result or what!!!
> 
> ...


i'm just finishing of a back bumper repair on this new van, this bloke couldn't reverse for toffee, bothe of the corner reflectors are too badly damaged to repair, can't find any replacements, but the plastic behind is quite nicely sculptured, so I'll use bridging filler to fill up the screw holes, it was cracked along it's length too, and bodged with tape which I missed GRRR, so I've bonded the two parts together and used a covering strip of textured plastic, and it'll look by the time I've fettled it a little and painted it, unless you know what it supposed to look like it'll be fine.


----------

